# E39 Non DSP AMP Query



## huttey (Apr 16, 2006)

I understand the standard factory Non DSP AMP has individual output channels to each of the 10 speakers in my car, does anyone know what the output frequency response settings are for each of these channels are and whether they are changeable?

Regards Pete


----------



## DouglasABaker (Nov 15, 2006)

visit www.bmwtips.com and go to the audio section - there is a ton of information there on the E39 audio systems and how they work...

d-


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

They are not changeable. I want to say the 5.25 plays from 800 and down, the dome mid from 800 to 5K, and the tweeter from 5K and up. 

But that's from memory.


----------



## huttey (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks el_duderino. 

It appears the output channel to the 5.25 may be kaput, does anyone know whether these amps are easy to fix


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Probably easier to find one used...


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

If you do go used, keep in mind that the amp will need coding from the dealer after installation.


----------



## prv1981 (Jul 13, 2008)

is it possible to swap out the non dsp e39 amp with an aftermarket one. Are there any amps that are plug and play?


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

Nothing that is plug-n-play. If you want to go aftermarket you would have to replace your speakers with components that would include crossovers. In the non-dsp system it is fairly easy to get the line level signal from the 26-pin connector and then reinterface back into that and the 12-pin connector for the outputs going to the speakers.


----------



## prv1981 (Jul 13, 2008)

thx scotes. i am looking at getting the bsw stage 1 kit to upgrade the stock speakers (hopefully that will suffice) and after that I am looking into adding an amp to up the power going to each of them.


----------



## my540i (Jan 18, 2008)

Dumb question but new to BMW stereos. How do I know if I have DSP and what does it stand for?


----------



## DouglasABaker (Nov 15, 2006)

DSP = Digital Sound Processing. You'll have a DSP option in your menu (if you have NAV) or a separate module. If you have an equalizer you have DSP - if you don't, well, you don't.

d-


----------

